# an old one but still good



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Here's a guy in his 70's who loves to fish.

He was sitting in his boat the other day when he heard a voice say, 
'Pick me up.'

He looked around and couldn't see anyone.

He thought he was dreaming when he heard the voice say
again,'Pick me up.'

He looked in the water and there, floating on the top, was a frog.

The man said, 'Are you talking to me?'

The frog said, 'Yes, I'm talking to you.* *Pick me up, then kiss me; 
and I'll turn into the most beautiful woman you have ever seen.
I'll make sure that all your friends are envious and jealous, because *

*I will be your bride!'

The man looked at the frog for a short time, reached over, picked 
it up carefully and placed it in his shirt pocket.

The frog said, 'What, are you nuts? Didn't you hear what I said? 
I said, "Kiss me, and I will be your beautiful bride."'

He opened his pocket, looked at the frog and said,* *'Nah. At my age, I'd rather have a talking frog.'*

*With age comes wisdom. *


----------

